# My/Your Latest Live Rig ....



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Things change. We all know that. But I have been in a turmoil lately and have been switching my live rig, gig by gig for the past year.
Last Saturday I put together what I think was the best solution for me in years.
Here it is.
It is a two amp setup. With my main amp being a Kingsley Deluxe 30 into a Two-Rock 1x12 cab loaded with a Celestion G12K-85. The second is an old HiWatt 50 watter going into a Sound Motion 2x12 Leslie style cab. My pedalboard is (in order of chain) Boss TU-2 tuner,Seymour Duncan Pickup booster (for a clean boost), an old Rat, EH Big Muff, Boss DDL, Budda Wha, Digitech Expressor pedal and then into a Radial Tonebone A/B/Y switcher.
The small Roland amp on top of the Sound Motion cab is for my acoustic guitar. I use it as a preamp and monitor. I shape the EQ and effects and then go post EQ and effects into the board.
Here is a couple of pix.
What is your latest live set up? Show us some pix.



















cheers
Pete


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my live rig. I'm only gigging on a worship band these days at a 2600 seat church, so I can open it up pretty well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I play live in my bedroom weekly :tongue: My latest addition is the "wreck" on top (didn't you used to have one of these Pete?)










-Pete


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i recently sold my 4X12 so im sticking to my one cab now. a marshall 1965A 4X10 with celestion G10s, a Marshall AVT50H valvestate head, and a 1970 HH electronics 100watt power amp head.

my next step in maybe 4 months: orange ad30 head


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

haven't got a photo here at work but here it is:

boss tu-2
ts9
crybaby

into

reverend hellhound 40/60 head (usually @ 40 watts)
marshall 1936 2x12

pretty simple set up.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I play live in my bedroom weekly :tongue: My latest addition is the "wreck" on top (didn't you used to have one of these Pete?)
> -Pete



Still do. But I lent it to a friend back in the spring and I haven't seen it since.:frown: I'm sure I'll see it soon.

By the way......._NICE_ amps. Every one of those are top drawer.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I can't speak for tomorrow but today it's the following pedal board: Wah is a Teese Wheels of Fire.











and that's my LP leaning up against a '69 Bandmaster Reverb and a 1 x 12 cab with Scumbag speaker. Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Shreddy-Fusion rig 








Jazz-fusion rig









yes... its very diverse haha:tongue:


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

How do you guys post those pictures?(for the computer illiterate):confused-smiley-010


www.claramps.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Read this thread, should help.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=613


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

>


Here is the rig I would play live with


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

This amp/speaker/guitar setup:









BUT ... this updated pedalboard (the one in the picture above is the old "version"):


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I just SCORED a bottom cab to go with my 2-12 JTM60, so here's a pic (not my rig) of what it'll look like in a few days:










Finding the matching cab was a bitch, took a very long time. 2 - 12 Marshall Heritage Celestions 70w ea.

Channel switching handles most of my overdrive needs, for pedals I use a Boss tuner, SD-1 (just in case), Cry Baby, and a Dan Echo.

99% of my guitar time is on the R-9. The strat on a couple of tunes. But I seem to find myself playing the Hammond more and more, close to 1/2 the songs now I think.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one of those JTM60 combos several years ago. It was a really nice amp. I did not keep it for long, just because I had a lot of gear at the time. But you rarely see them around. At least that is my experience. Nice amp.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, yeah they only lasted for a couple of years ('95-96?), then were superceded by the JCM600 series I think it is. I've read about guys cooking them, but I've never had a problem. The Canadian ones were shipped with EL34s, US with 5881s.
I prefer the tone of my JCM800 4010 1-12 combo, but for gigs I really like the channel switching the JTM60 offers. 
If anyone finds one in good shape, they are a good amp for reasonable $. If it's imported from the US, make sure it's been changed to 34s.
======
Edit: received my cab today, looks really good. Bit of a beer stain on the grillcloth (but isn't that what a Marshall is supposed to look like?) a couple small tears in the tolex that I can repair in a flash. Speakers sound fine (and yes of course I popped the back off to confirm they were Marshall Heritage Celestions).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my latest. Could change anytime but for now this is it.










PRS Soapbar SE II-->George Dennis Wah Plus-->GoudieFX Compressor-->Tonebone Classic-->HBE Power Screamer-->BBE Boosta Grande-->George Dennis Tremolo--> oss CH1 Super Chorus-->Boss DD3 Digital Delay-->Ernie Ball Volume-->Fender Princeton Reverb II


----------

